# Ariens 11528LE Baffle Kit, Dual Belt kit, Auto turn kit, Any other kits? Where to buy



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know what part number the baffle kit would be? And where I can find info on the other kits available? I tried looking but hard to know what I am looking at/if it will work with my machine. Model:9261032 Serial 003359

I am still having trouble with the chute not staying in place. Has anyone else had major trouble with the "quick turn" chutes on these. I think I have it figured out now. I needed to put 2 extra washers to keep the gears tighter. Unfortunately I left it over the summer and ended up misplacing a few of the small parts in particular a recessed washer that is needed to keep things in place. Even if I get this working I think its overly complicated and finicky. The crank shoots are simple and functional. 

Does anyone know where I can order parts online for a good price? I got two belts at the ariens dealer and it was close to $100. Ripoff? I think I should have got generic ones or something.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Another random question i'll throw on here. How often do you guys replace/change the auger gear oil? I've never done it on this one although its a new to me machine or my 28 deluxe. Do I need to use the Ariens gear oil? I am really impressed with the 28 deluxe. I have put it through **** and it keeps coming back for more.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Another random question i'll throw on here. How often do you guys replace/change the auger gear oil? I've never done it on this one although its a new to me machine or my 28 deluxe. Do I need to use the Ariens gear oil? I am really impressed with the 28 deluxe. I have put it through **** and it keeps coming back for more.


Wow - $100 for 2 belts. Bend over !

I bought the kit from my local dealer for about $40. You can find it, and what machines it will fit at Jack's Small Engines - on line. The kit is dirt cheap for what you get. A couple of pulleys, a couple of v-belts and I forget what else. Installing the kit is a good time to put on impeller seals. 

Try this for starters 

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72600700


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

123


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> Wow - $100 for 2 belts. Bend over !
> 
> I bought the kit from my local dealer for about $40. You can find it, and what machines it will fit at Jack's Small Engines - on line. The kit is dirt cheap for what you get. A couple of pulleys, a couple of v-belts and I forget what else. Installing the kit is a good time to put on impeller seals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I looked on Jacks $26 shipping for $23 worth of stuff. Seems impossible to get parts for a decent price. I am in Canada is there a Canadian equivalent to Jacks?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Check bantasaw for belts,bearings etc etc. I doubt they would have the dual pulley kit tho.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Thanks for the reply. I looked on Jacks $26 shipping for $23 worth of stuff. Seems impossible to get parts for a decent price. I am in Canada is there a Canadian equivalent to Jacks?


Did you try your local Ariens dealer ? For whatever reason, they beat Jack's price.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I got my kit from Jacks for the duel pulley, It was cheaper than just buying the belts, Also ordered the auto turn kit from the dealer, cost slightly more but no shipping


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll have to give the dealer a call and check prices. Just not impressed with how much the belts were. 1 auger and 1 drive belt cost $99 dollars that includes $10 they charged me for shipping....


----------

